

How American Health Care Killed My Father - skmurphy
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200909/health-care

======
skmurphy
Key points:

1\. Insurance should be reserved for significant expenses but not routine
ones. Not paying for minor expenses distorts incentives in system.

2\. Reimbursements distort market signals; for example there should be high
demand for geriatricians given our aging population but Medicare makes it a
less profitable specialty. If seniors paid directly there would be more
geriatricians.

3\. The patient is not the customer, the insurance company or Medicare is.
This creates further distortions in care.

------
tokenadult
Previous thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=760477>

------
baran
Doesn't this article show that there seems to be incredibly potential for
innovation in healthcare?

